# in den östlichen Gegenden der Donau



## TheChabon

¿Esto sería literalmente 
 _en las regiones orientales del Danubio_ 
  (¿_en las regiones al este del Danubio_?), 
o en este caso _Gegenden_ se traduciría mejor al español como 
 _en las márgenes orientales del Danubio_
?

Forma parte de una enumeración, que viene así: 
in Irland, in dem tiefen skandinavischen Norden, in dem fränkischen Gallien und in den östlichen Gegenden der Donau 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Spharadi

Tal vez sea mejor usar "riberas" que es más abarcante que "margen".  Según el diccionario de la RAE "ribera" es "tierra cercana a los ríos, aunque no esté a su margen". 
Saludos 
Spharadi


----------



## sokol

La frase alemán es bien rara - no es completamente claro, para mí, que significa: el este del Danubio en general (Romania?), o el este del Danubio en Alemania, o del Danubio en Austria o Hungría, ¿o qué?

Por eso, para mí, no es claro que es la traducción correcta. (La frase de verdad es rara en general - el uso de "in dem tiefen ..." es muy raro, generalmente se uso "im".)


----------



## TheChabon

Mi mayor duda era porqué dice 'las regiones orientales del Danubio' y no 'las regiones al este del Danubio'; suponía que podía ser que dentro de un supuesto conjunto de _Gegenden der Donau_ éstas fueran el subconjunto de las orientales (por las respuestas parecería que éste no es el caso). 

[El texto es viejo y el autor redacta retorcidamente, pero generalmente con buena intención.]

Gracias por los comentarios de vuelta.


----------



## Birke

TheChabon said:


> ¿Esto sería literalmente
> _en las regiones orientales del Danubio_
> (¿_en las regiones al este del Danubio_?),
> o en este caso _Gegenden_ se traduciría mejor al español como
> _en las márgenes orientales del Danubio_
> ?
> 
> Forma parte de una enumeración, que viene así:
> in Irland, in dem tiefen skandinavischen Norden, in dem fränkischen Gallien und in den östlichen Gegenden der Donau
> 
> Saludos y gracias.




Vaya por delante la declaración de mi ignorancia, pero creo que, puesto que el autor ha construido su enumeración de modo paralelo, habría que considerar que se refiere a esas zonas en un sentido tan amplio y tan ambiguo como a las otras de la enumeración (in dem tiefem skandinavischen Norden, in dem fränkischen Gallien…).

Creo que está pensando en un lugar tan poco definido como ese norte remoto, así que no sería oportuno en ningún caso optar por "las márgenes del Danubio", y tal vez tampoco por "las regiones orientales del Danubio" (eso seguiría siendo el Danubio, en sus regiones orientales).

Según lo interpreto, sería preferible "las regiones al este del Danubio".


----------



## lieselotte

Buenos días, 

al no mencionar ningún pais en concreto, yo lo interpreto (personalmente): "las tierras al este del Danubio"

Aunque también pondría (ya más a mi aire): las tierras orientales, que se encuentran por el paso del Danubio.

Saludos


----------



## sokol

TheChabon said:


> [El texto es viejo y el autor redacta retorcidamente, pero generalmente con buena intención.]


Ah, un texto viejo  - claro que el estilo es tan raro.


----------

